# L245 Hydraulic Problem



## Blaine

The problem started out when the tractor was used for a few hours,, the 3 point hitch arms would barely lift. Seemed like after the gear oil got hot. Then slowly got worse, 30 minutes of use, then after 10 minutes of use. So I changed out the gear oil, the 2 drain plugs on the bottom, and the ones on the rear axle hubs. I put 6 gallons of gear oil in, now the hydraulics will not lift the 3-pt hitch arms hardly at all. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Michael

Sounds like a the filter screen is dirty. I cleaned mine on my L-185 right after I bought my tractor in April and it was all gunked up. My 3 point was slow on going up and after I cleaned it, The arms went up fast.


----------



## Michael

Oh BTW Welcome to the Forum, I scanned a page from my IT Repair manual and I posted it as a attachment to this message.


----------



## Michael

Sorry the scan was for my tractor and not the L245. This scan that is a attachment is the correct one for your tractor.


----------



## Michael

This is page 2 of the repair manual on the repair manual.


----------



## Live Oak

Looks like Michael has you all taken care of Blaine. I sent you a reply and some info. via email. Let us know how things turn out and don't be a stranger! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael

Here's the final page of the repair on the pump part for this tractor.


----------



## Blaine

Thanks to everyone for the tips and the PDF files! You guys are great!!! I have a Saturday outing with my Kubota now! I hope that the filter element is all junked up, if not then it'll be,,,,, more research! Again, THANKS!


----------



## Michael

Your welcome, One further hint is and this is what I recommend is going to the Kubota dealer and picking up a new gasket or O-ring for the filter strainer. I am not sure which it is on a L-245 but it always ends up when you take the thing apart you need the new part and you do not have it. Thats what I did when I cleaned mine and yep I needed the new part. I saved the trip going in the middle of the repair by having it.


----------



## Blaine

*Hydraulic filter screen*

Looks like this may have caused the problem ck out the pic!


----------



## Live Oak

That will indeed do it! Did you give Ronnie a call at Tractor Smart? I would suggest keeping a spare strainer screen in case you collapse or damage the current one.


----------



## Live Oak

I meant to ask if you got the L245 Parts Manual I sent you?


----------



## Michael

Well, I am glad you have your problem solved and a clean up and putting it together again and you are back in business. Sometimes things are easy to figure out if you got some experience and it happened to me with my filter also and I figured it out by asking my Kubota dealer and when I saw your post I knew about it.


----------



## José

Hello, I bought a Kubota L 225, I'll do a review on it, and I have some difficulty in locating the filter hidaulic, I have the manual L 245, and was wondering if the manual Kubota L245 f - dt kubota L245 - is equal to the Kubota L225 (2WD model with stick shift transmission). thanks


----------



## rn5951

Well it's time to service my l245dt tractor and I've haven't a clue about how much oil or hyd fluid it takes. A sevice manuel would be awesome, but I need to take care of this soon. thanks


----------



## sh0rty

I have a 1010john deere and I need to drain and refill the hydraulic system my book shows me how to check and fill it but not how to drain or even where the plug is located can you help?


----------



## bosshogg

My Kubota L3400F has 4 seperate drain plugs on the bottom of the tractor to drain the shared hydraulic/transmission oil. One is located near the front, the second closer to the rear axle, and 3 & 4 are located on the rear axle in lower locations.


----------

